# Need opinions on Dynamic "Eminence" paintbrush.



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

Need professional opinions on a brush.
Please and thank you. A photo could be found here: http://www.professionalpainter.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Prod-Spotlight1-Eminence-Lrg.jpg


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yup that's a 3" sash brush...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

It's just a brush. Buy one and try it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Let me guess. Cause you're selling them?


----------



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

Not selling them. But I bought a couple in Sherwin Williams. People told me that it is getting popular these days, because its cheap (some like 12$), does the job good, and easily cleaned. As for me - it works OK, just maybe somehow different from Purdy or ICI that Im used to. So I decided to collect some opinions.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

a poly/nylon brush is such a common bristle choice for a general purpose "contractor" grade brush that it is only in the subtle construction details that one would notice a difference from any other similar cost point. $12 is not cheap-IMHO, the SW Proval is a nice brush with a similar look and priced around $8-9.

If you are looking for an "easy clean" brush, then look for anything with chinex bristle. A 100% chinex bristle sheds paint faster than any brush I have ever used. Clean-up takes half the time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never heard of that one before.

Brushes are like beers; lots of brands and varieties out there but only a few that you'll really prefer. And invariably somebody else will hate what you like.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Dynamic sent me one with a few sleeves to demo.

It is OK, it didn't make me switch brands. I did leave it in a cut bucket full of water for 2 weeks and the filaments did not bend like a Purdy would...

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Dynamic sent me one with a few sleeves to demo.
> 
> It is OK, it didn't make me switch brands. I did leave it in a cut bucket full of water for 2 weeks and the filaments did not bend like a Purdy would...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


If the bristles bent, probably a 100% nylon bristle brush. A quick fix is to take some very hot water and run the brush under the sink or dip in near boiling water, the bristles will fall back into place!!


----------

